# Rebuild of old front speakers (again)



## bob_cook101 (Dec 3, 2009)

These are the before pictures of my next project. Plywood baffles and backs are to be replaced with 2 pcs 3/4" MDF glued, clamped and screwed together. 

More to follow...


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice! What speakers are those?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice. Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Bob... I moved this to the DIY Speakers forum for you. I think it will get more attention in this forum. 

Those look similar to some older Pioneer and Technics cabinets like I use to have.


----------



## bob_cook101 (Dec 3, 2009)

The cabinets are something I built in my dad's cabinet shop back in the mid-70's. The wood was salvaged from some custom cabinets that were in a truck wreck during delivery. The wood consists of 3/4" cabinet grade plywood and 3/4" MDF laminated together with a fine line veneer. My goal is to replace the mids and tweeters and end up with a nice 3 way system for use as front mains in my HT.

I'll add to this as I things progress.


----------

